# Alapaha



## Irratekman (Nov 11, 2012)

I hunt in Alapaha on old sawmill road anyone hunting in this area?


----------



## Four (Nov 12, 2012)

This, i believe is the dominate thread on the area you're referring to. You might want to post in it


----------



## Irratekman (Nov 12, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Lowjack (Nov 13, 2012)

I did back in 1987 to about 1993 probably the same lease you have.


----------

